# Reel to trade



## TheCarver (May 5, 2011)

Have this ole reel sitting on a shelf for a long time. Dont fish much anymore. Its a Daiwa 800 Series, adjustable drag, Quick Release Spool made in England. Never put on a pole. Box getting ragged moving it around. My son an I sport shoot at the range. Anyone see it worthy to do some trading on send us a message> Thanks ole Carver


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

pm sent


----------

